# Anyone familiar with Beyond Snow bindings?



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

Local shop is selling BeyondSnow bindings at -70% discount. I would need another bindings, but I'm a bit prejudiced because I haven't seen them in any other shops. Has anyone tested them, what do you think about them? Also, their website shows only models for 09/10 season, so I wonder if they have ended business... These bindings open more when you take your boot off, this helps placing your back foot in the binding when going to lift (in case you are not allowed to go to lift with both boots binded).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If these are what I think they are, the ankle strap is connected to the base plate and not further back on the heelcup. You will get very little toe side performance and foot ache all day long.

Poop. Stay clear.


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

The bindings have actually the ankle strap connected quite far in the back... see beyondsnow 09


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

interesting...seems a bit gimmicky to me...reminds me of a bear trap or something hahaha


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LJLLJL said:


> The bindings have actually the ankle strap connected quite far in the back... see beyondsnow 09


Ah, I couldn't find their site.

Well, the more moving pieces something has the more that can brake (and probably will) and the heavier it gets.

There's probably a reason there is nothing for 10/11.


----------

